# emp food



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Hi,
Has anyone got the mixtures for this for raising new born, because I know you have to add more water when there younger ect. And also what temperature should I give it them at? Many thanks


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will look it up i did see the link not so long ago


Here it is http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/handfeeding.html


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

thankyou very much 
still a little unsure on how much emp to mix with water so it has a thick/thin consitancy for different ages


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi, I am in the same situation. We cannot get anything different here. For fledgling wild birds we use 1mix to 2water. not sure about younger chicks though. Am interested when you find out as I am pulling one tomorrow morning!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I also got it too after 4 attempt of asking for hand rearing food lol

First person didnt have a clue what i was on about


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Seems to be a very common thing here in the Uk then.
We use it for all our wild birds and I feed it to my breeding adults (When I have it and haven't forgotten to buy it!!).
Have you used it IPerry82? What ratio did you mix it up to?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I havent used it yet as iv just got it


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

on the kaytee exact hand feeding formula package it says
ages/mixture preparations are 
hatch-2 days 1 part formula mix to 6 parts water
2 days -5 days 1 part mix to 2-3 water
5 days to weaning 1 part mix to 1 1/3 -2 parts water

combine water and formula(aprox 120f the water) in a clean container according to age chart(if your tap water has bacteria use boiled or bottled water is recommended
mix formula thoroughly allow sit for 1 min
cool the mix formula 105f for older then 2 days formula should have a consistency of thick creamy pudding if you want smoother consistency stir it vigorously at this time which aids in activating added enzymes
notes on preparations
for hatch to 2 days make small quantities mix up well before feeding.separation at this concentration is expected and is not a problem at this early stage because primary 
requirements are for water and water soluble nutrients .after chick is 2 days the food concentration must be increased (see feeding chart for ages)
STIR FORMULA THOROUGHLY TO AVOID CROP BURNS
ALWAYS TEST THE FORMULA TEMP BEFORE FEEDING
i feed my chicks 104f -106f temperature of formula at feeding time

microwaving should be avoided! can cause hot spots resulting in crop burns 


hope this helps


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thankyou it has no instructions on it  just say mix with water :blink:


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Which brand name is that


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Its one from the uk called emp. It does say for hand rearing but alot of the time it comes clear bagged from suppliers, so hard to get just a normal formula here


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats weird no instructions
any company ph# in the bag on so you can call them for how to mix or an inserted mixing intructions card hidden within powder mix that you can see in the bag?
for the time being if not you could try the instructions for kaytee's product and you might have to adjust a little if it doesn't come out to right thickness but do keep in mind 
for hatch to 2 days old you will be using more water then other ages on kaytees chart for ages of preparations of formula.write down their instructions i gave you earlier in thread in case emp can't be reached for their preparation method..
good luck if you need further help just ask
hope this helps you


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

ill take a picture of what it says on the back and upload in a sec


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

are you gonna start hand feeding one today?
or did you start earlier this morning?


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

I haven't yet started. she hasn't laid yet, im just making sure i have everything correct for when i expect them

heres a picture of the instructions, It does say in them that its suitable for hand rearing & most people in the Uk is all they can get hold of.


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a bag of EMP and yet to find a good consistancy. Not hand rearing yet, just tried to feed it to the adults and they have always turned their nose up at it  I don't blame them though! It says it has a pleasant smell but I do not like it!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

it sounds like this formula is a breeding mixture you would give to parents to feed babies
ive never seen it here in canada
try a sample batch made to kaytees intructions and see how it looks mixed if its 
pudding texture it will be great for 5 day olds -weaning age...
if younger then 5 days you need to mix more water to it 
water/nutriences are most important at this age
1 part mix to 6 parts water for hatch -2 days(watery ...seperation at this concentration is expected)
2-5 days olds 1 part mix to 2-3 parts water( a little thicker)
5-weaning 1 part mix-1 1/3-2 parts water(pudding consistency)
you get an idea of what it should look like when you go to feed next feeding/write down what
consistency of water to mix worked to achive the disired thickness
tell us how it goes your experiments in mixing...


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

helenut said:


> I have a bag of EMP and yet to find a good consistancy. Not hand rearing yet, just tried to feed it to the adults and they have always turned their nose up at it  I don't blame them though! It says it has a pleasant smell but I do not like it!


what ratios of mixing have you tried?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

whats the emp mix look like 
can one of you get a picture of that too
pour some on a plate or something to show its texture un mixed to water
kaytees is like flour texture un mixed
might help


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I gave some to lucky and cookie and turned there nose up at it so i mixed corn and broccolli to it and they are eating it and getting it all over.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

will the parents be feeding ,you or both?
it would be different mixtures if its the parents....
if your hand feeding try katees way and let us know how it mixed 
thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I let them feed them they doing a lovely job so far, noisy when they eat lol 
Cookie feeding them now ha ha


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

steven.c said:


> Its one from the uk called emp. It does say for hand rearing but alot of the time it comes clear bagged from suppliers, so hard to get just a normal formula here


next clutch 
could you not ship from canada or somewhere else closer to you to uk
they also come in 5 lb bags(44$ canadian aprox tax included) here the formulas as well as jars 18 oz (13.99$ canadian aprox plus taxes)
called kaytee exact hand feeding formula ...for all baby birds

you might be able to get it from manufactor and shipped to you but not sure
what that would cost?
its 44$ canadian for 5 lb but might come in larger size though 
check online...

just an after thought


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

is this the stuff people recomend?

http://www.clipsleypetshop.co.uk/bi...-formula-for-baby-birds-from-19-99-small-bird

(i will delete link if im not allowed to post it here)

cheers
steve


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes Steve i believe it is. 

I have been using this one  

http://shop.robharvey.com/avi-plus-handrearing-parrot-1kg-vhpr100-479-p.asp


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

is that any good??

steve


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Its the one i was recommended to use by a very experienced breeder, and i have had no problems at all since i have been using it  I ran out 2 weeks ago so drove to their warehouse to get some and they were really helpful, bought the large bag this time and keep it in the freezer


----------

